# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب > سوال: خطای Undeclared identifier: 'ioSOAP12'

## azygole

سلام. وقت بخیر.من از دلفی 7 استفاده می کنم. برنامه ای دارم که لازم است در آن از سرویس ارسال sms استفاده کنم. از سایت پیام رسان پنل خریداری شده و نمونه کد الحاقی را دریافت کرده ام. اما هنگام کامپایل خطاهای زیر را دارم.
[Error] v1.pas(111): Undeclared identifier: 'ioSOAP12'
[Error] v1.pas(112): Undeclared identifier: 'RegisterMethodInfo'
[Error] v1.pas(113): Undeclared identifier: 'RegisterParamInfo'
...

لطفا راهنماییم کنید. با تشکر فراوان

----------

